# Hello



## Dots (May 17, 2019)

I'm new here and for now I'm unsure what to really say. I'm a woman, in my 40's, and going through a divorce.

Thanks


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, @Dots.Welocme to TAM. 

You'll find a lot of good advice and information, here.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello young lady! Sorry to hear about your divorce.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy ... give us the info and we'll see if we can connect the Dots.


----------

